# Florida pick up thread



## amnesiahaze15 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Floridians. Just wanted to see what everyone is getting in their area in the SUNSHINE STATE!

Pics, prices, and strain please.

Lets go!


----------



## SteelGiant (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL.

The title works in other forums! I guess cuz I don't have my own pics yet.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 30, 2015)

It's been a while since I've been active in the forums, mostly due to the fact that I stopped growing. However, I have taken up a new cause. There are quite a few initiative petitions currently with FL Division of Elections approved format. The one in particular that I am apart of is called Florida Organization of Reform (F.O.R.), however, we do tell everyone to sign every approved cannabis petition. The following link will take you to the FL Division of Elections website initiative petitions list: http://dos.elections.myflorida.com/initiatives/

FOR's petition is Cannabis as a Dietary Supplement for Personal and Medical Use; Funding for Teacher Salaries.
It would allow up to 4 oz possession and 10 flowering plants. If you wanted to start a business there is a 10% sales tax; of that 10% all of it goes to teacher's salaries in the State of FL. 25% of the sales can be used for teacher new hires; effectively raising the existing teacher's salaries with remaining 75% of that sales tax. I don't know if any of you are aware but teacher salaries in the State of FL are among some of the lowest in the nation. There are also protections in the petition against asset forfeiture and for parents, DCF (Department of Children & Family) cannot remove a child simply because they possess cannabis in the house (possession or cultivation). It also allows for edibles (including oils and concentrates)

If you would like a copy of the FOR's petition it can be found by searching through the link provided above or directly with the link following: http://www.communitypac.us/uploads/3/7/3/4/37346047/approved_form_(3).pdf

And if you're interested in volunteering email: [email protected]

It's a great organization with an even better cause. I hope some or all of you will join us. I completely understand why some of you cannot, but we will carry on with you in spirit.


----------

